# front diff oil



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

those of you that use non-kawi brand oil, do you use the same 10-40 brand for your front diff? im doing the fluids and cant get to the kawi dealer before then. also i have read the filter list, but what filter from advance discount parts or auto zone do you recomend?. i have always used kawi brand everything is why im asking.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

never mind that...i did some searchn.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

PL14610 Purolator and shell rotella 15w-40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

appriciate it chopermech. thats what i was going to use after reading way more about oil and filters than anyone should. ive never had any problems with oil related failures in anything , but these 750 kawi v twins and front diffs seem to be sensitive , and i couldnt get to the dealer this weekend for my ussual gallon on kawi oil.


----------

